# Mega G shoes



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Finally dug a Mega G out of the package to check one out.

Kind of a hokay pick-up shoe / spring set-up on them,in my opinion.

The first thing i tried was dropping old tyco brush springs in with the stock shoe springs,good for maybe a tenth,they did negate some of the shoes tendenancy to lift off the barrels somewhat,not totally but an improvement.

After looking them over close,the old Tomy Super G+'s shoes look almost identical from the back bend forward.

My question is, has anybody tried to adopt a G+ hanger and shoe assembly onto a Mega G's shoe and barrel assembly,the hanger itself would need major reworking,but the G+ shoe might be almost usable un-modified.

Anybody tried anything along those lines yet
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not here
and I would think like me, most have to follow stock rules

plus

I am lazy:wave::tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

These days i don't think many guys follow rules unless they are their own.
Take a look at Hopra's turn-out,what do they get ,maybe a 10th of 1% of the actual racers out there.
Lets leave rules outta the pic Mike,i'm more curious about what guys are coming up with to fix the Mega G's short comings.
If you can solder on shunt wires which most guys allow,you can modify the hanger set-up.

I'm tempted to try your old shunt wire trick,drill a hole through the top of the spring pocket,and run a shunt between the shoe and bottom of the spring

The easiest fix would be if Racemasters lengthed the back side of the shoe,and made it into a clip-on shoe,are you listening Steve:wave:
That would negate it's tendenancy to lift off the barrel

But in the meantime what is everybody doing to keep the shoe planted on the barrel.
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what i am saying is many smaller groups, (most that I seen or read about) have their own rules. nothing to do with hopra
they simply do box stock cars, no SS mod or poly mod or unlimited
It just easy for them to open a package and race the car.

now the single racer with a couple of friends, that's another story
the sky is the limit


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The single racer is the most prevalent racer out there.
The amount of guys doing club or organizised racing is very small.
The single racer with his buddies in a basement are the ones the aftermarket should be catering to in my opinion.
They are the biggest purchasers of slotcar equipment by far.

LOL,i was tempted to call you Paul when you brought up the rule stigma
He's the last guy that threw that one in my face,and i think you remember where that got him
I ain't to keen on the rule issue being thrown out there,when we're trying to overcome manufacturing shortfalls.

But back on topic,any tips for keeping the shoe planted on the barrel.:thumbsup:

I dug out one of my fancy clip-on shoes for a Storm,but they're just a hair short to work properly.

Even if Racemasters put a small tin plate on the top of the spring pocket ,that would make adding shunt wires alot easier.
But shunts are only a stop gap method for the Mega G's poorly designed electrical system


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*Mega shoe spring*

Anyone try a LIFELIKE M spring? I did that to my first Mega and have no problems with shoes since. You will have to cut a grove behind the spring cup for the spring arm.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Blu,i hadn't thought of that.:thumbsup:

I did fix the 1.5's shoe problem,a couple minutes with my bench grinder and i turned the shoes for the 1.7 into clip-on shoes for the 1.5 chassis.
Ground the same notches into the bottom of the 1.7's shoe,as the 1.5's shoe has,then re-bent the hanger so the shoe actually clips over the barrel.

Fixing the 1.7's shoe,isn't going to be as easy,so i like your idea Blu.:thumbsup:

For you guys running the 1.5 chassis's,i'd look at modifying the 1.7's shoes to be a clip on style shoe.
Night and day differance between the car with even a rude and crude pair of clip on shoes,the car isn't all that much faster,but it's way more consistent,and alot easier to drive through the curves,and that's on a routed track,go to a rough sectional,and there's probably gonna be an even more noticable improvement .

Just copy all the notches and bends off a 1.5 shoe,onto a 1.7 shoe,then trim and re-do the barrel hook to fit as a clip-on hook.

When i was done with them,the barrel hooks don't look much differant then this modified Storm shoe's barrel hook.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340768


----------

